# I think I’m getting lazy



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I picked these up, the copper cutter cuts up to 1” and the PVC/ABS cutter goes to 2”. They work great and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I picked these up, the copper cutter cuts up to 1” and the PVC/ABS cutter goes to 2”. They work great and I highly recommend them.


I knew it! You just confirmed my suspicions, you love Milwaukee so much you just have to show and tell. Don't you! :wink:

I 'll have to take pictures of my collection too.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I picked these up, the copper cutter cuts up to 1” and the PVC/ABS cutter goes to 2”. They work great and I highly recommend them.


I dont own those tools but i have used both and they are actually quite good.. congrates to your new purchase and hopefully it'll save you from carpal tunnel


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Battery powered PVC cutters, eh? It just proves that if you build it, they'll buy it....LOL

If I did a lot of new construction, I could see the need for them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the pvc cutter and could buy the copper cutter from my Master for $100, but the likelihood of me needing it is slim.

Love the pvc cutter!

Edit: reason I like it so much is cleanup. None of the little pieces of plastic to sweep up.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I have the pvc cutter and could buy the copper cutter from my Master for $100, but the likelihood of me needing it is slim.
> 
> Love the pvc cutter!


Bare tool no battery on the copper cutter is $129, no need to buy it used for $100


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I have the pvc cutter and could buy the copper cutter from my Master for $100, but the likelihood of me needing it is slim.
> 
> Love the pvc cutter!
> 
> Edit: reason I like it so much is cleanup. None of the little pieces of plastic to sweep up.


You could use a pipe cutter and beveler with plastic cutting wheel no mess either.. mine goes up to 4".. But price is way up there i spent like 400 Canadian for both.
we have to use a pipe cutter and bevel our pipe for flue venting to comply with manufactures specs... l not saying the pipe cutter aint nice it is... and i would love to have it debo is a lucky man

the only thing i dont like about it is sometimes the pipe aint perfectly round after you cut it... I cant remeber if it was cell core or what that made it look funny
Now mind you it may have been the vlade was dull

For me personally the benefit to this is speed.. if your doing a rough in or plumbing in a urinal bank and some vanities.. one guy measuring another cutting wham bam!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Bare tool no battery on the copper cutter is $129, no need to buy it used for $100


$100 for case, tool, charger and, can’t remember, 1 or 2 batteries....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> You could use a pipe cutter and beveler with plastic cutting wheel no mess either.. mine goes up to 4".. we have to use a pipe cutter and bevel our pipe for flue venting to comply with manufactures specs... l not saying the pipe cutter aint nice it is... and i would love to have it debo is a lucky man
> 
> the only thing i dont like about it is sometimes the pipe aint perfectly round after you cut it... I cant remeber if it was cell core or what that made it look funny
> Now mind you it may have been the vlade was dull
> ...


I had a ridged tubing cutter with a plastic blade, up to 4”. Worked great on abs, but not so much on foam core. Sold it.

I don’t know about speed though. Sawzall is quicker, just messier. 

A sink drain takes me no time at all to build up, no measuring needed. Mostly eyeball, or small chunks with a thumbnail as a marker.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

We use the PVC shear at work and I love it. There only bad thing is when the pipe is cold it can crack and break instead of cut. The battery last forever too. I do mostly new construction though.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

When I was running a lot of copper I used to use my cordless bandsaw, seem to always get a lip on the type L when using a wheel cutter. The shears look interesting, guess I hadn't given them much thought, probably really nice for cutting pipe in place.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

DrWhite said:


> We use the PVC shear at work and I love it. There only bad thing is when the pipe is cold it can crack and break instead of cut. The battery last forever too. I do mostly new construction though.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


Sawzall will do the same thing to cold pipe too. I like 18tpi blades, and still will snap. 

On a side note, don’t use it on tubular! You can, but not full bore. You have to bring the blade down, stop and twist the pipe. Hack saw or sawzall is much faster.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If your north of the Mason/Dixon line forget about the shears. Way to scary when its cold.:yes:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my copper cutter like 2 years ago when I bought the propress, was the promotion back then.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I just use my bandsaw over a 5 gallon bucket to catch the cuttings. The bandsaw doesn't throw stuff around like the sawzall. 

And yeah the shears are dangerous, I have had pvc shatter or the shear blade snap. I often use my pipe cutter on 1-1/2" and smaller. Makes a bit of a lip but that actually works well with ferncos.

I stopped using the sawzall when they stopped selling straight blades at the supply house. Now they are all the stupid curved ones or they come at an angle in relation to the stroke. Makes the saw jump around like crazy. I keep a couple old brand new blades in my bike tool box for when seat posts get corroded into the seat post tubes. Only fix is to cut a slit(or often three!) on the inside of the post and then peel it out.

That automatic copper cutter is nice, a buddy had one. But I need more crap in my van like I need another hole in my head. I don't cut that much copper anyway anymore.





.



.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> I got my copper cutter like 2 years ago when I bought the propress, was the promotion back then.




Same here, I got the cutter with the m12 propress kit. I think the cutter is a bit of a novelty item, I suppose it would shine for cutting copper that as already installed but I haven't really embraced it yet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

*Here's for Debo* :wink::wink:


.


----------



## dkonrai (Oct 19, 2019)

Where the cutter shines is trim. Put the cutter against the wall and the pipe is cut for stop and flange. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DrWhite said:


> We use the PVC shear at work and I love it. There only bad thing is when the pipe is cold it can crack and break instead of cut. The battery last forever too. I do mostly new construction though.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


Can't beat the ole chopsaw imo,can bevel and everything with chopsaw


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Can't beat the ole chopsaw imo,can bevel and everything with chopsaw


 the problem with any saw, but the faster chop boxes is all the fine pvc toxic dust it throws in your face and you breath it in....
I use a sawsall with a fine metal blade to get nice cuts and the pipe doesnt get pulled out of your hands and it creates the lesser dust and that usually just drops to the floor...




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Plastic.html&usg=AOvVaw3JrcbV9yJhf05NLvGKHg39


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Sawzall will do the same thing to cold pipe too. I like 18tpi blades, and still will snap.
> 
> On a side note, don’t use it on tubular! You can, but not full bore. You have to bring the blade down, stop and twist the pipe. Hack saw or sawzall is much faster.


I bought one of those Ridgid tools for the tubular stuff (plastic). It actually works really well. The only thing I wish it did differently was rotating in either direction for the cut.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I bought one of those Ridgid tools for the tubular stuff (plastic). It actually works really well. The only thing I wish it did differently was rotating in either direction for the cut.


Link??? You mean the cell core abs/pvc cutter?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Link??? You mean the cell core abs/pvc cutter?


https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/plastic-drain-pipe-cutter

No shavings and deburrs the pipe as it cuts. All I have to pick up is the scrap piece and a little strand leftover from the deburr.

Haven't used it a ton, but so far haven't had to replace the blade.


I learned to keep it in a separate place than my regular bag because it bit me one time when I was reaching for another tool. Sharp as hell. It would almost be nice if the blades could be retracted when it's not in use.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/plastic-drain-pipe-cutter
> 
> No shavings and deburrs the pipe as it cuts. All I have to pick up is the scrap piece and a little strand leftover from the deburr.
> 
> ...


This is what I use now on cell core abs. There's the razor blade sticking out and it's in my tool bag all the time. I better not get cut!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-2-in-ABS-and-Foam-Core-Cutter-40938/203230376


----------

